# oluşum, teşekkül, teşkil



## hhtt

Merhaba *oluşum, teşekkül, teşkil *eş anlamlı kelimeler midir? Mesela *mağaraların oluşumu, mağaraların teşkili, mağaraların teşekkülü *aynı anlama mı gelir?

Not: İngilizce'de bu kelime *formation.
*
Teşekkürler.


----------



## themadprogramer

oluşum -> formation (bir süreçte ortaya çıkmış olanlar)

teşekkül -> form/comprise (parçalardan bir bütün kast edilir, _form_ uyar ama _comprised_ (of) 'ın daha uygun olacağı yerler de vardır. )
teşkil -> formation (pasif anlamda da kullanılabilir. kelime anlamı olarak formation doğrudur ama cümlede farklı bir kelime kullanmak gerekebilir.)
şekil -> formation (isim fiil, shape gibi)

Örnekliycek olursak:
1. Doğada çeşitli oluşumlar mevcuttur. _There exist various formations in nature._
2. Okul öğrencilerce ve öğretmenlerce teşekkül olur. _A school is comprised of students and teachers._
3. Bu söz bir tehdit teşkil eder. _These words express(_form yerine_) a threat._
4. hhtt'nin cümlelerinin şeklini çok beğeniyoruz. _We really enjoy the formation of hhtt's sentences._


----------



## hhtt

Ahmet Akkoç said:


> _._
> 2. Okul öğrenciler*ce *ve öğretmenler*ce* teşekkül olur. _A school is comprised of students and teachers._



Burada -ce eki yerine -den eki kullanılması gerekmez mi?

Birde bu -"ce" ekinin dil bilgisi açıklaması nedir acaba?

Ayrıca benimce "mağaraların oluşumu" ve "mağaraların teşekkülü" doğru olur. Ama "mağaraların teşekkülü" herhalde eski kitaplarda yer alırdı. "Mağaraların teşkili"'ne gelirsek sanki burada doğru değil gibi. Teşekkül ve oluşum sanki tesadüfilik/kendiliğindenlik anlamı taşırken "teşkil" sanki *bilinçli ve planlanan *bir durumu ifade ediyor.

Teşekkürler.


----------



## themadprogramer

-ce eki sıkıntılıdır ki aslında (kendimce) Türkçe'de bil bilimcilerince incelenmeyen bir hâl daha var. Bunun benzerlerine "ERGATIVE" hâli diyorlar. Ancak kendimin bu seviyedeki bilgisine güvenemediğim için İngilizce karşılığına gelelim.

_"by"_ kelimesi *gibi* ama tam olarak değildir. (Ki o yüzden of kullanmaya gerek duydum)

teşekkül ve teşkilin anlamına gelince onun İngilizce'den ziyade Türkçe'yle alakalı bir ayrım olduğunu düşünüyorum.

Benim açımdan ayrım şudur ki:
teşekkül kullanıyorsam özne oluşturanlardan bir kısım ya da parçadır.
teşkil kullanıyorsam özne doğrudan (ya da neredeyse doğrudan) oluşturandır.

Not: teşekkül'ün topluluk/örgüt anlamında adlaşmış bir kullanımı da vardır. Ben bu ayrımı buradan tasdik ederim senin ne yapacağın sana kalmıştır.


----------



## hhtt

Ahmet Akkoç said:


> -ce eki sıkıntılıdır ki aslında (kendimce) Türkçe'de bil bilimcilerince incelenmeyen bir hâl daha var. Bunun benzerlerine "ERGATIVE" hâli diyorlar. Ancak kendimin bu seviyedeki bilgisine güvenemediğim için İngilizce karşılığına gelelim.
> 
> _"by"_ kelimesi *gibi* ama tam olarak değildir. (Ki o yüzden of kullanmaya gerek duydum)
> 
> teşekkül ve teşkilin anlamına gelince onun İngilizce'den ziyade Türkçe'yle alakalı bir ayrım olduğunu düşünüyorum.
> 
> Benim açımdan ayrım şudur ki:
> *1) teşekkül kullanıyorsam özne oluşturanlardan bir kısım ya da parçadır.
> teşkil kullanıyorsam özne doğrudan (ya da neredeyse doğrudan) oluşturandır.*
> 
> Not: *2)* teşekkül'ün topluluk/örgüt anlamında adlaşmış bir kullanımı da vardır. Ben bu ayrımı buradan tasdik ederim senin ne yapacağın sana kalmıştır.



1) Bir örnekle ayrımı gösterebilir misiniz?

2) O dediğiniz *teşkilat *demek değil midir?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## themadprogramer

1)
Bu hastahane nice personeliyle teşekkül olur.
Bir dikdörtgeni boyuyla eni teşkil eder.
2)
"_Fikir hürriyetini terviç eden teşekküller İslam memleketlerinde kökleşmiş bulunuyordu._" - *A. H. Çelebi*
*Kaynak: *TÜRK DİL KURUMU


----------



## hhtt

Ahmet Akkoç said:


> 1)
> Bu hastahane nice* personeliyle* teşekkül olur.
> Bir dikdörtgeni boyuyla eni teşkil eder.
> 2)
> "_Fikir hürriyetini terviç eden teşekküller İslam memleketlerinde kökleşmiş bulunuyordu._" - *A. H. Çelebi
> Kaynak: *TÜRK DİL KURUMU



Birinci cümlede ismi -den ile çekimlersek "teşkil" ile de olur, değil mi?

"Bu hastane nice personelinden teşkil olur."

Teşekkürler.


----------

